# Enterprise Solutions > Seibel Picklist values are coming from S_LST_VAL table

## JobHelper

In the case of picklists Provided by siebel by default some lov type values are coming from a table column other than the s_lst_val table but as i heard that picklist values are coming from the S_LST_VAL table how is it possible ?

NOTE : _[This question was asked by Ramakrishna Reddy]_

----------


## Manojks

Can u specify the table other than S_LST_VAL from which lov's are taken from...
I will tell u whether it is extension table of S_LST_VAL

----------


## rkreddy

> Can u specify the table other than S_LST_VAL from which lov's are taken from...
> I will tell u whether it is extension table of S_LST_VAL


hello sir,
Go To s_contact table  one of Lov type property in columns the Lov Type is "Mr_Ms" for this column name is "PER_TITLE", but this lov type value already exits in S_LST_OF_VAL in appication. How is it possible? if I create new static picklist in that lov type value is not stored in these table columns y these this happens?

----------


## rkreddy

what is the max number of siebel servers that supports one enterprise server?
and File system database?

----------

